
Airbus is ready for pilotless jets – are you? - Ultramanoid
https://japantoday.com/category/tech/ap-interview-airbus-is-ready-for-pilotless-jets-are-you
======
gtirloni
In the grand scheme of things, is a pilot that expensive? I understand the
reasons for driverless taxis but for an airplane carrying hundreds of people
that's hard to justify.

